# Chihiros WRGB2 for rio 180



## Ackroyd (11 Nov 2020)

Hello.
My plan is to purchase a new light for my RIO180. 
I have planted tank with easy to medium plants now . I am a cad designer with access to 3d printer, so i am confident that i will be able to design some adapter for chihiros WRGB2 90cm, so it will fit on the same place as previous light did without need to be elevated. I know its wider so ill have to make the 2 "covers" narrower. But that is ok with me. 
My idea is, that this light will give me opportunity to grow more less any plant (considering only light requirements of course).
Do you think its a good idea? 
Or should i just buy helialux spectrum 1000 (more less the same price including controller)and the difference wont be significant?
The only thing i dont like about helialux spectrum is, that it is very narrow, so i would have a lot of shadow in the foreground.
And BTW: yes, i would like to keep the covers because of cat


----------



## Wookii (11 Nov 2020)

Ackroyd said:


> Hello.
> My plan is to purchase a new light for my RIO180.
> I have planted tank with easy to medium plants now . I am a cad designer with access to 3d printer, so i am confident that i will be able to design some adapter for chihiros WRGB2 90cm, so it will fit on the same place as previous light did without need to be elevated. I know its wider so ill have to make the 2 "covers" narrower. But that is ok with me.
> My idea is, that this light will give me opportunity to grow more less any plant (considering only light requirements of course).
> ...



Two things to possibly consider - firstly the WRGBII likely isn't IP67 rated (on mine the internals certainly aren't fully sealed away - so moisture and condensation ingress could be an issue if kept within a canopy. Secondly the WRGBII relies on its upper heatsink for cooling, and this does get fairly warm to the tough, so it would require good ventilation (I'm not clear if you plan would result in the top of the light being part of the hood and exposed to the outside air or not?).

As an alternative, could you not use the WRGBII as design, and use a glass/perspex or net cover over the tank to deter the feline?


----------



## Ackroyd (11 Nov 2020)

Yes i noticed that the light isnt IP67 rated, what actually i dont understand at this price point.  So when you mentioned it, the moisture could be a real problem. So part of the design change could also be redesigning the 2 covers to be full of holes and made from stronger plastic or aluminium sheet. It could be even better since i dont like that there are no ventilation holes during summer.
Your suggestion to use WRGBII on stands, and just cover the top is also an option. I dont like it aesthetically, but it is an option. 
How much do you think that WRGBII is supperior to helialux spectrum?


----------



## Wookii (11 Nov 2020)

Ackroyd said:


> How much do you think that WRGBII is supperior to helialux spectrum?



I have no experience of the Jewel light, though you would need to add the optional 'Smart controller' to be comparable to the WRGBII (an extra £120 on top). The Jewel won't come close to the WRGBII in terms of colour rendition though, and will likely also not provide as a good a spread, coverage nor overall intensity of light as the Chihiros light.


----------



## Ackroyd (11 Nov 2020)

Yes i would need to buy it. In total juwel spectrum helialux 1000 + smart controller can be bought together here for 320e . More less the same price for WRGBII with built-in controller. So when it comes to price. its the same


----------



## Ackroyd (16 Dec 2020)

So i decided to go with that Chihiros WRGB II. and here are the results. language migh be problem for you there 








						Rio 180 a Chihiros WRGB II
					

Ako už názov napovedá, tento článok bude o integrácii svetla Chihiros WRGB II do akvária Juwel Rio 180, bez výrazného narušenia jeho vzľadu. Na počiatku bolo svetlo.... (alebo príbeh ktorý môžete preskočiť :-D)   Približne pred rokom a pol som kúpil nové akvárium Rio 180 s LED osvetlením...




					rybicky.net


----------



## Wookii (16 Dec 2020)

Ackroyd said:


> So i decided to go with that Chihiros WRGB II. and here are the results. language migh be problem for you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google translate to the rescue! nice neat job integrating it into your hood. So what do you think of the light? How do you like the colour rendition?


----------



## Ackroyd (17 Dec 2020)

Wookii said:


> Google translate to the rescue! nice neat job integrating it into your hood. So what do you think of the light? How do you like the colour rendition?


Thank you
I have to say, that so far i like it a lot.  Yet I have to give it more time, because there was a huge trim event at the same time as light changing event  
But definitely i can say, that my red plants are finally red 
I am still playing with color profiles, because its a huge step from previous light and i am not used to it. But I am getting closer to expected result.


----------



## Wookii (17 Dec 2020)

Ackroyd said:


> Thank you
> I have to say, that so far i like it a lot.  Yet I have to give it more time, because there was a huge trim event at the same time as light changing event
> But definitely i can say, that my red plants are finally red
> I am still playing with color profiles, because its a huge step from previous light and i am not used to it. But I am getting closer to expected result.


I always find the greens a little over pumped, so I settled on keeping red and blue the same, and green 10% lower than the other two.


----------



## Ackroyd (17 Dec 2020)

I agree 100% . Right now I am using RED 10% more than GREEN,  and BLUE 10% more than red


----------



## Gandalf (14 Apr 2021)

Wookii very cool done.👍 I have cats to, that like to lie on my juwel rio 240.

I was thinking about getting the WRGB II or the WRGB II slim (the new version of RGB A plus Serie using 80 leds instead of 120 as in the WRGB II 120).
If you would use your WRGB II to 66 % of full effect (more or less same max output as the slim) do you feel this is to dim and to weak or enough?
I not going by any high light plant, more low light, to medium lights plants, so maybe more important is how it will look.
How to you feel the coverage of the light is? 
Thinking maybe get one Slim first, then if/when I need more or when I find a Used Rio 350 (50 cm wide) I will buy another Slim, so using two.
I was looking in to  to do something similar as you done on the mounting but, with the new mounting system that the Slim has( if getting  slim), I may mount it with the new mounting system.


----------



## Knuta (15 Nov 2022)

Hi, @Ackroyd ! I was wondering about doing something similar to what you've done here.
Do you happen to still have the STL files of the brackets you made for your WRBG2? 

Regards,

Knuta


----------

